# Welshtan's Picture Thread



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

P.striata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





OBT usambara orange baboon






C. cyaneoupubescens






Eupalestrus campestratus






Acanthoscurria geniculata (the pic makes her look small but her enclosure is huge lol













P. regalis (still don't know if this is male or female @ 3" LS







C. darlingi 






B. smithi


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

grrr there was a mistake in pic submitting 

Here IS the E. campestratus lol


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

OBT taking a wander


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

RCF G. rosea


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

hmmm it keeps adding the same picture somehow


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

AF striata


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

she was very thirsty after being unpacked... the water and dish are very clean .... even tho at first glance it looks like the water is cloudy... sorry bout the fuzziness of the pic, it was taken through the door and the glare from the flash caused problems


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Exo (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice collection you got there, I especially like the GBB and the red rosie.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

Thankyou ..just wish I had a better camera


----------



## Exo (Nov 23, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> Thankyou ..just wish I had a better camera


It's alright, my camera sucks too. 

That A.genic pic at the top of the page is pretty darn nice though.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

This pic was taken 2 molts ago


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

R.I.P little sling


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

I hate this photo lol


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

just look at his colours


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

Btw can someone plz explain to me (in very simple terms lol) how I can put a link to my pic thread in a signature? I still don't know how to do a signature btw lol.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

A molt which went terribly wrong... she still hasnt forced a molt to regenerate her leg... she cast the rest of the leg off


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

Poor G. pulchripes, he was sent to me in this state, MM which was meant to be a female, I kept him in the end and he is still alive today .. but he struggles to catch his prey, he ends up catching ecoearth most of the time bless him


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, _somebody_ went all out today making their photo thread!!! You have an amazing collection to be proud of (especially the _P. striata_...They are one of my favorite Pokies!!!  

As for the self-portraits.....I do not know why you were with that douchebag for so long when you really could have done much, MUCH better, LOL!!!

Great photos, and a very awesome collection......definately subscribing.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Wow, _somebody_ went all out today making their photo thread!!! You have an amazing collection to be proud of (especially the _P. striata_...They are one of my favorite Pokies!!!
> 
> As for the self-portraits.....I do not know why you were with that douchebag for so long when you really could have done much, MUCH better, LOL!!!
> 
> Great photos, and a very awesome collection......definately subscribing.


WOW!!!! thankyou very very much ... some of the shots could have been alot better but a bad shot is better than none lol .... all of my pics have been piling up and thought its about time I make a thread lol.... shame my camera won't zoom close up or take good macro shots... I have a *ton* of slings I would love to be able to show on here, guess I will have to play around and take time to get better quality pictures  and thankyou again so much lol ... btw my name is Tania ...lol


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 23, 2009)

I have around 60 T's that I really need to be photographing lol .... I also have H. mac's and H. gigas, P. ornata, rufilata C. fasciatum, B. vagans, Fort hall baboon, and sooo many more species that are either a bit too small to come out well in photo's or are always hiding lol


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 23, 2009)

You have a very nice collection 
I agree, that landscape shot is stunning.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 23, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> WOW!!!! thankyou very very much ... some of the shots could have been alot better but a bad shot is better than none lol .... all of my pics have been piling up and thought its about time I make a thread lol.... shame my camera won't zoom close up or take good macro shots... I have a *ton* of slings I would love to be able to show on here, guess I will have to play around and take time to get better quality pictures  and thankyou again so much lol ... btw my name is Tania ...lol


Well, Tania....you're right. Crappy pics are better than none. But it still feels so disheartening when you're taking pics of your pride and joy with a 2 Mp cell phone, and then someone posts up a pic in the same thread using their expensive DSLR with even more expensive macro lenses. Thankfully, there is such a thing as personal photo threads!!!!  

BTW, my name is Steve, LOL.


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow you have a great collection, and thats a great looking place in your picture, is it in Wales?


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*Awesome collection! Keep the pictures coming! *


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Well, Tania....you're right. Crappy pics are better than none. But it still feels so disheartening when you're taking pics of your pride and joy with a 2 Mp cell phone, and then someone posts up a pic in the same thread using their expensive DSLR with even more expensive macro lenses. Thankfully, there is such a thing as personal photo threads!!!!
> 
> BTW, my name is Steve, LOL.


That is soooo true but even with my new sony ericsson satio 12mp it doesnt zoom well or take good macro shots 

Thankyou very much fartkowski


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)

wayne the pain said:


> Wow you have a great collection, and thats a great looking place in your picture, is it in Wales?


Yes it is Wayne... it is in Margam, Wales, the home of the Welsh Rally!!!!.. I have quite a few more pics of the stunning landscape there too, much better than the pics in their brochures lol. It is only roughly an hour solid pedal bike riding away from me


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)

G. pulcheripes sling


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)

PZB sling in pre-molt


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 24, 2009)

Love the coffin shaped tank


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 24, 2009)

Margam Castle, unreal!  :clap:


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> Margam Castle, unreal!  :clap:


Thankyou lol ... Will have to get some up of the "fairytale land" there, a whole load of little fairytale houses and tiny minature castles that you can actually go inside, but you have to bend down very low to get through the doorways lol


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmmmm photobucket does not seem to want to work for me again. does anyone else ever get the problem that it won't load properly? All of the advertisement pictures are going in a line DOWN the left hand side of the screen and try as I might it won't load the upload box? This has happened before many times. I am fed up of having to restore my laptop to get photo bucket to work, I have cleared cache and cookies etc but it still won't load properly. Anyone got any ideas? And it won't load on any other browser either


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 24, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> Hmmmm photobucket does not seem to want to work for me again. does anyone else ever get the problem that it won't load properly? All of the advertisement pictures are going in a line DOWN the left hand side of the screen and try as I might it won't load the upload box? This has happened before many times. I am fed up of having to restore my laptop to get photo bucket to work, I have cleared cache and cookies etc but it still won't load properly. Anyone got any ideas? And it won't load on any other browser either


I've had photobucket crap out on me before.  I think it's a problem on their end, like the server can't keep up.  

I love the pics, especially the scenic shots.  I should make a trip over to that part of the world someday.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> I've had photobucket crap out on me before.  I think it's a problem on their end, like the server can't keep up.
> 
> I love the pics, especially the scenic shots.  I should make a trip over to that part of the world someday.


It would be worth it to make the trip if you did, and thanks for the info about photobucket


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)

I do not like imageshack lol


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

WOW! Awesome collection you got there... Great pictures to..


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Big B (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome collection. Thanks for sharing, I like the beautiful landscape shot and the castle is A++


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)

Big B said:


> Awesome collection. Thanks for sharing, I like the beautiful landscape shot and the castle is A++


Thankyou very much


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 26, 2009)

You have a very nice collection.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 14, 2009)

Tania, your H. mac is absolutely beautiful!!!!!! Can't wait till mine looks that good!!!!!


----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Tania, your H. mac is absolutely beautiful!!!!!! Can't wait till mine looks that good!!!!!


Thankyou... but which one? the male or female? Lol... quite a few are after my MM H. mac ... thankyou


----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## WelshTan (Dec 14, 2009)

this one was taken through the door as she was getting a bit narky lol


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 20, 2009)

Lovely spiders Tania  and the corn is a little darling.
Big bci looks familiar


----------



## WelshTan (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol Paul, she would look familiar, she's yours lol  heheheh


----------



## WelshTan (Dec 20, 2009)

My little corn is a darling..... her sister is a picky eater though  .... hope she grows out of it.


----------



## WelshTan (Jan 16, 2010)

E. campestratus female


----------



## mcluskyisms (May 11, 2011)

WelshTan said:


> Thankyou... but which one? the male or female? Lol... quite a few are after my MM H. mac ... thankyou


Which one was it that got *killed?* I wondered how long it would take them to ban you over on RFUK, did you ever repay the *money?*


----------



## WelshTan (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## w3lshboyo (Jul 25, 2011)

looking good mate nice collection you have


----------



## WelshTan (Jul 27, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## serendipity38 (Aug 14, 2011)

I love the Emilia they always look so placid and cuddly like teddy bears.


----------

